# Any Lodges in Namibia?



## robert leachman (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been on safari there once, strickly a hunting trip.  Next time I'd like to visit a Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2011)

robert leachman said:


> I've been on safari there once, strictly a hunting trip.  Next time I'd like to visit a Lodge.


 
The subject of Lodge recognition seems to be very popular these last few days. I will be happy to look it up for you, can you be more specific? Country, City, etc.?

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Namibia is an independent nation on the border of South Africa. While there are recognized Lodges in South Africa, Namibia does not appear to either have Lodges or does not have any Lodges recognized according to my 2008 copy of "List of Lodges Masonic".

I hope this helps.


----------



## david918 (Feb 9, 2011)

From the United Grand Lodge of England web site:Namibia
District Grand Lodge of Namibia

District Grand Master
Michael Andrew Roberts

District Grand Secretary
John D. Mandy

Address
PO Box 774
Windhoek
Namibia

Tel: 61 227647


----------



## Beathard (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, they are friendly. Work is a little different. It is more like what you would see in England.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 9, 2011)

There are 3 Lodges chartered by the Grand Lodge of Scotland in Windhoek. They are Dunedin Star #1454, Zum Kreuz des Sudens #1613, & Benguela #1616. In addition, UGLE Lodges include Etosha #7148 in Otjiwarango, Optima #7380 in Oranjemund, and Damaraland #4758 & Omutena #7376 in Windhoek.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Eu Gene (Jul 10, 2019)

david918 said:


> From the United Grand Lodge of England web site:Namibia
> District Grand Lodge of Namibia
> 
> District Grand Master
> ...



Good day sir, those contact details you provided are nomore his details, he doesnt work anymore at tht firm, thise are details of his previous work place.


----------



## Winter (Jul 10, 2019)

Eu Gene said:


> Good day sir, those contact details you provided are nomore his details, he doesnt work anymore at tht firm, thise are details of his previous work place.



That is because this thread is 8 years old.  You were given the correct information yesterday by Brother JC in response to your post.

*Namibia*
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF NAMIBIA*
*District Grand Master*
Alan L.E. Simmonds

*District Grand Secretary*
Gernot Piepmeyer

*Address*
PO Box 20690
Windhoek
Namibia

*Tel:* [264] (0)61 227647


----------



## Scoops (Feb 6, 2020)

Lourens said:


> Good day, I'm from Namibia and will like to join. Any leaders around here to guide me ??


The contact details for the District Grand Lodge of Namibia @Winter posted above are still current. If you don't know any freemasons locally, that should be you first step. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

